# My girls on an adventure



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I took Amber and Roxy out for the day - by themselves without Milo as he gets enough days out by himself!!

Here are some pics I took.

Setting off









Amber leading the way









coming back cos she went too far ahead









Amber in the leaves









Going up a hill - Amber still leading the way









Found a road! 









Roxy running towards me









Roxy still running towards me









Amber









More to come...


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Roxy sitting in the sun








"Sun! yay! I love sun!"
















Just having fun








2 girls on an adventure!








"Do we match the leaves?"








Blending in








"I'm having such a great time!"








Running down a hill








she has such a pretty tail! 
























more to come..


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

"Bet Milo wouldn't be able to jump that!"








When Roxy see's a camera she comes running








Just running around like loons!








I dunno whether its me or the camera she runs towards!








Poser!
























"Woohoo!"








Checking stuff out








Pretty girl! 








Trying to catch up with Roxy








Thats all!
Thanks for looking!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like you had a great day with your girls!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the comment - yep! we had a great day out!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww nice to see the other furry members of your family  I bet they enjoyed the girls' day out!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Amber and Roxy look so happy. What a fun run.:chili: I can't believe how Roxy loves the camera and the camera loves her.:wub: It should only happen to my little guy. Maybe it's the red eye flash that makes him turn away.
You know, I think they were both looking for Heini.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your girls look like they were having sooooooo much fun!!:wub:


----------



## jesbred (Apr 22, 2009)

Roxy is a GORGEOUS dog!! OMG she is beautiful!! :wub:

Amber is very pretty too!! I love her coat!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

your girls are beautiful! love the solo pics of eadch with their tongues out


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

loved the pics!!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Aww nice to see the other furry members of your family  I bet they enjoyed the girls' day out!


Thanks for the comment! 
They had a great day!



Snowbody said:


> Amber and Roxy look so happy. What a fun run.:chili: I can't believe how Roxy loves the camera and the camera loves her.:wub: It should only happen to my little guy. Maybe it's the red eye flash that makes him turn away.
> You know, I think they were both looking for Heini.:HistericalSmiley:


Thanks for the comment!
Maybe they were looking for Heini! lol!



jesbred said:


> Roxy is a GORGEOUS dog!! OMG she is beautiful!! :wub:
> 
> Amber is very pretty too!! I love her coat!!


Thank you! Roxy is gorgeous! 
She was a rescue - her litter was dumped and she was the only survivor - so lucky to have my baby girl!



Johita said:


> your girls are beautiful! love the solo pics of eadch with their tongues out


Thanks for the comment!



uniquelovdolce said:


> loved the pics!!!!


Thanks


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Great pictures!!! What a fun walk and WOW they are color coordinated with the leaves!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Beautiful country you live in. I love how our pups love the sun.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Your babies are so cute and it looks as though they had a great time!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

great pictures, fun day, and beautiful girls 

Thanks for sharing

Kat


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

The dogs look so happy enjoying the day.B) Gorgeous healthy looking dogs !


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

theboyz said:


> Great pictures!!! What a fun walk and WOW they are color coordinated with the leaves!


Thanks for the comment!



cyndrae said:


> Beautiful country you live in. I love how our pups love the sun.


Thanks 
They just love it! 



donnad said:


> Your babies are so cute and it looks as though they had a great time!


Thank you!



TheMalts&Me said:


> great pictures, fun day, and beautiful girls
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat 



poochie2 said:


> The dogs look so happy enjoying the day.B) Gorgeous healthy looking dogs !


Thanks


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

they are both thinking " it doesn't get better than this!" beautiful pics!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

loved all the pictures! beautiful scenery and beautiful girls!


----------

